# An agreement in sight for RMYC



## infonote (Jun 27, 2006)

The Ramla Bay Sailing Weekend will be organised by the Royal Malta Yacht Club (RMYC), in conjunction with the Malta Sailing Federation, between September 1 and 3. The organisers will be aided by the sponsorship of Marsovin and the backing of Ramla Bay Resort.

To read more click

http://www.timesofmalta.com/core/article.php?id=234755


----------

